# Can anyone tell me if theres any hope?



## SP1173 (Sep 10, 2006)

can anyone tell me if they remember how the civil service exam works.
I scored a 91 and am listed at #85 on the list does that mean I've always been # 85 
and some people have gone to the academy that were above me and I wouldn't know how many people have gone, or are the names removed from the list as they are selected to go to the academy and I still have 85 people to go before I'm called.

Also how many people to they select to go to the academy at 1 time for Quincy,MA there isn't a lot of time before this test runs out. 

I'm signed up for emt basic will start next week does that add points?

any help will be appreciated thanks


----------



## K9Rocco (May 8, 2004)

SP1173,
As far as your standing on the list, as long as the PD updates who they have hired with civil service your standing will change. The problem is to many PD's don't update this info. As far as the list expiring, you still have another year to go. The next test is not until April 07 and that list won't be certified till November. This current list is good until the next one is certified. Hope this helps.


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

any idea what the date of the exam is going to be? also is there a real difference between the types of civil service test, for example i took the corrections test and scored alittle low. would that score reflect on the new test i would be taking? Is it worth it to try to apply to communities that do not require the civil service? sorry for all the questions at once.


----------

